# Should I buy a Reliant 8" Jointer?



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I know Reliant is pretty crappy. I have a 6" jointer now. The fency is terrible. Wicked hard to set. But … it works. And it was $100.

I found an 8" model on CL for $250. Should I grab it and sell mine? 8" sounds like a whole lot more capacity. Otherwise, I wasn't really planning to upgrade my jointer yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Reliant is ok. All the important stuff came from the same factories
that make Jet, Grizzly and so on. The differences from brand to
brand of Pacific rim jointers are pretty minor.

Check to make sure the tables and fence are straight. If they
are, it's probably a good buy. Of course strange sounds are bad
too.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I hadn't realized that I'm # 2 in line, so I probably won't get it. Rats.

Now I have to decide … do I still want to dump my 6" DD38 and go for another 6" that's better quality (there's a grizzly on there for $300), or just let it go. I wasn't actively looking for a jointer. Just happened to see the listing.

I do have sixty-three other pieces I really need!


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

before you buy it, research whether it has a twin with another brand on it. I have had trouble with my reliant dust collector finding parts since they went out of business, and they sold a million dust collectors, I can only imagine finding support for a reliant jointer if anything ever has to be replaced. if the parts are readily available, sounds like a good deal for a 8" jointer.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wasn't 'Reliant' the house brand of Trend Lines/Woodworker's Warehouse? If so, that retailer has been out of business for at least 12 years, if that gives any perspective as to the age of this unit you're considering.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Depends on the vintage of the Grizzly. I've had early Grizzly tools that were pretty miserable in fit and finish. Worst was a jointer whose head had a shaft that extended only halfway into the bearing. I had a bandsaw that took most of a roll of teflon tape to tighten up the sloppy taps for the machine screws. A 15" planer had the adjustment screws for the roller infeed/outfeed tables on the top instead of the bottom.

Their quality is much higher now.

A jointer that you can rely on and stays in tune and hums happily when you address it is a thing of beauty. I'd say look for the next one, it's a great time to be a buyer.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I almost canceled on the guy. I got freaked out about not being able to find cutters. Then I found out (hopefully it's true) that they aren't anything special. That I can get standard blades by size.

So I decided to check it out. The jointer, while not a big name, or anything fancy, is CRAZY CLEAN!

So I paid the man and will return on Saturday with muscle power to move the beast. He has a bunch of other stuff he's selling, so I might get some more goodies out of the deal.

Thanks all for your assistance. I considered all your input hopefully made the right choice.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Relient 6" jointer, have had for 13 yrs. now. It's done right for me. Tables are still straight and the fence too. I use a Wixey digital to set the fence now so much easier.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

It turned out to be a Star Tools, which I believe was bought by Elron, which I believe was bought by Reliant. 

Anyway, I'm not worried about parts … just the cutters.

And I am very happy with how much better this fence is manipulated and locked voer my reliant 6", which I had a really hard time setting acurately.

Picture a jointer bought new directly from the manufacturer, placed into the basement of a townhouse and used to make cabinets in the townhowes. It's spotless.


----------

